

How Localizing Your Apps Can Double Your Downloads - makeshifthoop
http://blog.sensortower.com/blog/2013/07/01/how-localizing-your-apps-can-double-your-downloads/

======
luxpir
There's so much talk of marketing techniques, people often forget the easy
wins - thanks for the reminder.

When it comes to buying and using, people much prefer their own language, and
it's quite a trivial thing to cater for on the whole.

